# 20 gauge moss 500 slug barrel



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

Any one know of where I can get one reasonable?
Thanks


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Did a quick search on ebayn and found this. BPS has new ones for 149 plus shipping.

Scott

http://search.ebay.com/mossberg-slu...Z1QQsosortpropertyZ1QQsospellrecommendationZ1


----------



## APD1088 (Apr 14, 2004)

Do you need Rifle sights or a cantilever scope mount? Do you want a rifled barrel or a cyl bore? Blue or Parkerized?


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

prefer rifled, and would also prefer scope mount...
How ever if It was a good enough deal could be talked into almost anything  

Thanks
--Coach


----------



## APD1088 (Apr 14, 2004)

As of today, I have one in my shop. New Mossberg 24" for 500/6shot. Blue, fully rifled, ported, with rifle sights.

I'll ship it to you for $130 plus shipping, or we could hook up somewhere. I am in Akron. Let me know, and I'll save it for you. Scope mount barrels have gone out of here like they were on fire the last 2 weeks, and my suppliers don't have any!
-Brian


----------

